# tape peels from drywall



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Can you post some pictures. Please advise the locations of the tape failure. Is this along the ceiling wall /wall corners or in the feild of the ceiling


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Is this a new house?

Is this one ceiling, or all the ceilings?

The problem may be poor ceiling framing...


----------



## nolagd (Aug 24, 2008)

*tape peeling*

it happens all over the place, but mostly on the ceilings. all of the tape has come off of the ceiling in the garage, but i haven't replaced it. the house is 12 years old. as a matter of fact iv'e noticed that i only have cracks on the ceilings where the room has attic above it, doesn't happen on other ceilings. here, i hope, is a foto of what i mean.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Garage photo..

I can even see the nails. looks like your got a half ....ed bed coat on your mud work. :furious:

Call a drywall company... or two... have them check out your problems,,

they should be able to make it right. 

from the pic this is not a framing, moisture, or settling problem..:no:

Get some local eyes on.... that does not have a financial interest (not previously involved)... looks and sounds like you have been given some CYA answers by the folks you have been talking to.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's pretty common to have issues in the garage. It is not a "conditioned" space. Major temperature swings, high humidity, no ceiling insulation all take a toll. Often the original coat of paint (probably just enough to cover) is the only paint it gets too. Inside the house, persistent cracking of the joints often indicates settling problems, "truss lift", or other problems that need to be corrected first. Agree with Big Bob, you need some professional advice.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

.....Still say to check out the framing first: 16" O.C.? 2x8 or larger ceiling Joists? Strapping installed? Vapor Barrier installed? Insulation installed?...etc


----------

